# PC vs. Mac, the dreaded debate



## kprox1994 (Mar 30, 2010)

There have been a lot of controversial threads lately, so I decided to create one. Personally I think that PC's can do much more (more applications available), and you get more for the price you pay. So what do you all think?


----------



## iasimp1997 (Mar 30, 2010)

Mac.


----------



## Edward (Mar 30, 2010)

Ugg, its personal preference just like cubes. You can't really say which is best, so there will be no winner, hence pointless debate.
I'm not going to say anything on the subject because my opinion is PC biased (never used a mac).


----------



## ianini (Mar 30, 2010)

Mac.


----------



## 4Chan (Mar 30, 2010)

For an OS, I prefer Ubuntu.

But I like the way Mac computers are visually.
I hear that getting hardware repaired isn't too fun though.


----------



## TheMachanga (Mar 30, 2010)

My sister's mac crashed...


----------



## JTW2007 (Mar 30, 2010)

kprox1994 said:


> So what do you all think?



I think you are wrong.

I'm leaving now.


----------



## deco122392 (Mar 30, 2010)

I think that all (most os's) have a place in the end user world I'm including unix linux and bsd and its variants. 

That being said I personally prefer PC's over Macs, for reasons I still am not sure of.


----------



## kprox1994 (Mar 30, 2010)

4Chan said:


> For an OS, I prefer Ubuntu.
> 
> But I like the way Mac computers are visually.
> I hear that getting hardware repaired isn't too fun though.



I hear linux is great, never tried it myself, I might consider it someday as a secondary OS. I want to try it but my cd burner isn't working 
I agree that Macs look pretty, but I hate the functionality of them, Windows 7 looks nice too though.


----------



## 4Chan (Mar 30, 2010)

You don't need a cd burner~
Just boot it from a flash drive, really easy.


----------



## Zarxrax (Mar 30, 2010)

If you want an overpriced computer that makes up for it's lack of functionality with it's sleek design, you can't go wrong with a mac


----------



## kprox1994 (Mar 30, 2010)

4Chan said:


> You don't need a cd burner~
> Just boot it from a flash drive, really easy.



Forgot about that, now that I finally found my flash drive


----------



## zevipa (Mar 30, 2010)

macs are for people that are too stupid to use a normal computer. the end


----------



## deco122392 (Mar 30, 2010)

zevipa said:


> macs are for people that are too stupid to use a normal computer. the end



Macs have their place, for example: they are the industry standard for a student in music production.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Mar 30, 2010)

Edward said:


> Ugg, its personal preference just like cubes. You can't really say which is best, so there will be no winner, hence pointless debate.
> I'm not going to say anything on the subject because my opinion is PC biased (never used a mac).



This.

End of topic.


----------



## 4Chan (Mar 30, 2010)

Graphic designers also like Macs.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Mar 30, 2010)

zevipa said:


> macs are for people that are too stupid to use a normal computer. the end



No. Macs are the modern day computer. Meaning they're easier to control and/or operate. Are you against progress? 
Windows has a crappy interface and appearance. Macs don't.


----------



## 4Chan (Mar 30, 2010)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11011


EDIT: Careful with ignorant statements.
Last time, people were banned for being stupid and uneducated about computers.

Actually, that would be nice, proceed with the ignorant statements.


----------



## deco122392 (Mar 30, 2010)

zevipa said:


> macs are for people that are too stupid to use a normal computer. the end





iasimp1997 said:


> zevipa said:
> 
> 
> > macs are for people that are too stupid to use a normal computer. the end
> ...



I think the UI's for both os's are more then functional enough. 

Windows has atleast tried to be a little more like Mac in some aspects (user simplicity) with w7. So i'd give them some pts. for that...


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Mar 30, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> zevipa said:
> 
> 
> > macs are for people that are too stupid to use a normal computer. the end
> ...



I'm against simplicity at the loss of functionality

Edit: I switched over to ubuntu a few months ago from Vista for various reasons, such as the fact that vista should not exist, and while there are minor things, I have yet to notice anything that would warrant an investment in Windows 7. The only thing would be the ability to play Napoleon Total War, that game looks amazing.


----------



## kunz (Mar 30, 2010)

why is it that when ever someone does a thread like this they don't just make it a poll?

but on topic neither Linux has my vote


----------



## deco122392 (Mar 30, 2010)

kunz said:


> why is it that when ever someone does a thread like this they don't just make it a poll?
> 
> but on topic neither Linux has my vote



Not to take over this thread, but do you have a distro in mind?


----------



## kunz (Mar 30, 2010)

deco122392 said:


> kunz said:
> 
> 
> > why is it that when ever someone does a thread like this they don't just make it a poll?
> ...



distro? and i noticed but i just didn't want to revive an old thread that's not helping anyone


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Mar 30, 2010)

This is my computer. It beats all of yours

Jealous? 

/topic


----------



## deco122392 (Mar 30, 2010)

aznmortalx said:


> This is my computer. It beats all of yours
> 
> Jealous?
> 
> /topic


very (= 



kunz said:


> deco122392 said:
> 
> 
> > kunz said:
> ...



Linux (Distro)bution... It's not hurting anyone, and it's giving me something in which I feel comfortable to discuss?


----------



## iasimp1997 (Mar 30, 2010)

Ethan Rosen said:


> iasimp1997 said:
> 
> 
> > zevipa said:
> ...



I have to admit, Windows does have some more functionality.
I like Macs more because of speed, smooth interface, and ccTimer ACTUALLY RUNS ON IT!


----------



## Sir E Brum (Mar 30, 2010)

4Chan said:


> For an OS, I prefer Ubuntu.
> 
> But I like the way Mac computers are visually.
> I hear that getting hardware repaired isn't too fun though.



I run Ubuntu. It's fun.


----------



## 4Chan (Mar 30, 2010)




----------



## Sir E Brum (Mar 30, 2010)

4Chan said:


>



LOL I am saving that.


----------



## deco122392 (Mar 30, 2010)

@4Chan:
That Picture is my favorite of the day (= 
+10pts


----------



## megaminxwin (Mar 30, 2010)

Mac. No further questions needed.


----------



## deco122392 (Mar 30, 2010)

megaminxwin said:


> Mac. No further questions needed.



Just one. Why?


----------



## ErikJ (Mar 30, 2010)

I do a little bit of PC gaming so I use windows. also it works nicely with transferring media with my xbox.


----------



## blade740 (Mar 30, 2010)

You know what trend drives me crazy? When people say "PC" to differentiate windows personal computers from macs. I have 3 PCs and none of them run windows. Linux all the way.

I use linux because I can do whatever I want with it. If there's any part of your computer's functionality you don't like, you can change it. In windows and mac, the main UI is pretty much unchangable, besides small cosmetic changes like wallpapers. In linux, every little piece of the OS is an individually-developed program. And there is an alternative for EVERYTHING. If you don't like the way your computer works, change it. Most programs offer much more open configuration options than their windows/mac alternatives. You can completely edit all of ubuntu's default menus, with a very simple gui editor. You can recreate a UI like Windows', with a single menu, taskbar, dock, and clock on the bottom. You can make one like mac's, with a menu bar across the top of your screen, and programs separated into categories. You can have two taskbars, three, one on top one on the side, a different menu for each of your screens, whatever you can think up. Easily. 

I use a distro called arch which is basically a barebones, simple system with absolutely NOTHING installed by default. I added all the functionality I needed, hand-coded my own statusbar/menu, wrote scripts that start up the proper programs and connect to my wireless connection when I boot up. This is obviously an extreme, and none of these are required to have an awesome computer. But I have a netbook with a small screen, and I need to efficiently use every pixel of it. 
Screenshot


Spoiler










You can see across the top: battery meter, processor load, wifi load, email indicator, volume indicator, currently playing MP3, date/time. Clicking on any part will bring up a relevant menu: battery brings up system options like logout and shutdown, the mail indicator opens up my inbox in chrome, mouse scrolling over the volume wheel changes the volume, clicking the mp3 player changes the song (right click goes back and middle click pauses). Everything works just as it should, and there's nothing there I don't use all the time.

Try doing that on OSX or windows.
</hijack>


----------



## Thomas09 (Mar 30, 2010)

Somehow I think I should put this here.




.
I'm going to say Mac. I just find that over time I have accustomed to them.


----------



## richardzhang (Mar 30, 2010)

PC for sure.


----------



## Zarxrax (Mar 30, 2010)

blade740 said:


> In windows and mac, the main UI is pretty much unchangable</hijack>


Wrong, you've pretty much always been able to change the windows shell to something different.


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Mar 30, 2010)

MAC FTW
macs (in my opinion) is less laggy and is MUCH faster.
but many of the programs for it is much more expensive than the windows ones. So you have to *cough*illegally*cough* download it.

Windows is good too (only windows 7 is sort of nice, vista is f***ing $hit, and xp is still crap but better than vista) but it freezes a lot.
There is also a lot more freeware for it too.


----------



## Toad (Mar 30, 2010)

Lol noob thread.

It's all about what you use it for and opinions.

I always love reading through these arguments to see people's lack of knowledge. Good times...


----------



## DcF1337 (Mar 30, 2010)

When Vista came out I became a Mac fanboy. When Windows 7 came out I went back to using Windows PCs.

Mac OS X is pretty lightweight, but it doesn't have the Windows programs I've grown so accustomed to, *especially games*. Oh and WinPC hardware tends to be much more powerful. When it comes to raw processing power, the WinPC will always be better than the Mac at the same price.

Still like my MacBook though.


----------



## Innocence (Mar 30, 2010)

DcF1337 said:


> When it comes to raw processing power, the WinPC will always be better than the Mac at the same price.



But mac has always used less memory.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Mar 30, 2010)




----------



## Thomas09 (Mar 30, 2010)

@PatrickJameson, I don't get it.


----------



## Innocence (Mar 30, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> @PatrickJameson, I don't get it.



Neither did I, but I lol'd anyway.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Mar 30, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> @PatrickJameson, I don't get it.



Linux is more controllable, if you know what you're doing. But you don't really want to mess anything up.

Windows has loads of extra features. It's a bit safer to use, but you don't have as much control.

Mac is like trying to shave with a bowling pin. By hey, look how smooth and symmetrical it is :O.


----------



## Innocence (Mar 30, 2010)

PatrickJameson said:


> Thomas09 said:
> 
> 
> > @PatrickJameson, I don't get it.
> ...



I find that offensive. Mac is more powerful than windows most of the time.

Mac can run windows.
Windows can't run OSX (Very well(AFAIK))

Windows on a PC(for want of a better word) crashes almost daily.
Windows on a Mac crashes very little. (For me, anyway.)


----------



## PatrickJameson (Mar 30, 2010)

Innocence said:


> I find that offensive. Mac is more powerful than windows most of the time.



I like how you laughed before you knew what it meant .

But I really don't care to have a preference. Just sharing the picture. I've used windows mostly, although I do eventually want to switch completely to some linux distro eventually.



Innocence said:


> Windows on a PC(for want of a better word) crashes almost daily.


My laptop has yet to crash. Going on eight months since I bought it.


----------



## Innocence (Mar 30, 2010)

PatrickJameson said:


> Innocence said:
> 
> 
> > I find that offensive. Mac is more powerful than windows most of the time.
> ...



It was just an unexpected third image, and it's difficult to liken mac to a bowling pin. As someone or other said, "Laughter is an orgasm triggered by the intercourse of reason and unreason." Somewhat paraphrased as I don't really remember how it goes.


----------



## Thomas09 (Mar 30, 2010)

PatrickJameson said:


> Innocence said:
> 
> 
> > Windows on a PC(for want of a better word) crashes almost daily.
> ...


I bought my MacBook 14 months ago and no crashes. My dad bought a Mac 12 years ago and it has never crashed. He bought a PC once and he has had it 4 years now and it has broken down to the point of not working 4 times.


----------



## DcF1337 (Mar 30, 2010)

Innocence said:


> DcF1337 said:
> 
> 
> > When it comes to raw processing power, the WinPC will always be better than the Mac at the same price.
> ...



Sorry to disappoint you, but raw processing power isn't all about RAM. When I say raw processing power I'm referring to CPU and GPU. The current CPUs and GPUs in the market today (for PCs) are significantly more powerful than those in Macs. And yes, even the Mac Pro.



Innocence said:


> I find that offensive. Mac is more powerful than windows most of the time.
> 
> Mac can run windows.
> Windows can't run OSX (Very well(AFAIK))
> ...



I've been a Mac fanboy before so I know how you think.

Running Windows is almost a requirement (except for anti-Microsoft people, of course), so Macs being able to run Windows is hardly surprising.

Legally, PCs cannot run Mac OS X, but that's only because Apple is being stingy with their OS. If they weren't so strict any PC would be able to legally run OS X. But, if I were to disregard the law, I _can_ install Mac OS X on a PC. I just can't be bothered to. 

Let me guess. You bought a cheap OEM WinPC and just left all the bloatware there. If you overload a computer with more than it can handle it will crash, regardless of what hardware or software it's using. I've been using WinPCs for many, many years and the only time they crash is when there's a hardware fault.

Hardware fault = nothing to do with Windows.

In the end it all boils down to the hardware... software is really just a personal preference. 

Reliable hardware = reliable machine. When your computer fails it's rarely because of the OS itself.


----------



## Innocence (Mar 30, 2010)

DcF1337 said:


> Innocence said:
> 
> 
> > DcF1337 said:
> ...



Nope. Firstly, I never said RAM was processing power, I was just pointing out that processing power isn't everything, either.

I'm aware PCs can run OSX, but nowhere near as well as macs can.

Every PC I've bought has been consistently crappy, and started crashing after about a month.

You claim it's my fault due to maintenence, but that's the thing. Windows PCs are very high maintenence compared to macs. There are so few good PCs around.

The main idea of mac is they do more with less. The numbers for PC may be higher, but macs require far less numbers.



By the way, I'm pretty sure Linux can actually surpass both anyway, but you have to be a tech-head to use it properly.


----------



## DcF1337 (Mar 30, 2010)

Innocence said:


> Nope. Firstly, I never said RAM was processing power, I was just pointing out that processing power isn't everything, either.



Point taken.



Innocence said:


> I'm aware PCs can run OSX, but nowhere near as well as macs can.



What are you talking about? If you were to take a Mac and PC with exactly the same hardware specs with OS X installed on both of them, you'd get equal performance. I mean, same hardware, same software, the only difference between them is that one has an Apple logo and the other doesn't.




Innocence said:


> Every PC I've bought has been consistently crappy, and started crashing after about a month.



If you're confident the hardware on your PCs don't suck, it's probably the bloatware you leave behind that slows the machine down. Learn how to manage them, please. Just because a machine uses Windows doesn't make it slow. I despise that kind of stereotyping.



Innocence said:


> You claim it's my fault due to maintenence, but that's the thing. Windows PCs are very high maintenence compared to macs. There are so few good PCs around.



Hmph. All you need to do for a huge speed boost is remove unnecessary startup programs, and use less resource-hogging programs. You call that high-maintenance? Oftentimes it's the programs that slow the machine down, not the OS itself.




Innocence said:


> The main idea of mac is they do more with less. The numbers for PC may be higher, but macs require far less numbers.



This was my main debating point when Vista was the latest Windows OS and I was still an Apple fanboy. Using Windows 7 changed my opinion completely.




Innocence said:


> By the way, I'm pretty sure Linux can actually surpass both anyway, but you have to be a tech-head to use it properly.



I find it rather simple to use, actually. But it doesn't run many programs I'm used to so I don't bother. 

By the way, I'm not trying to say that Windows is better than Mac; I'm really OS-neutral. Both OSes have their pros and cons. But I hope to eliminate the common stereotypes Mac users have of Windows. I urge you to actually sit down and try Windows 7 on a machine with better-than-average hardware. It's really not that bad at all.


----------



## Thomas09 (Mar 30, 2010)

I think we all know the answer is...


Spoiler



MS DOS


----------



## Owen (Mar 30, 2010)

I like PCs. I try to open a application on a Mac, and it starts jumping up and down on the dock for about a minute. Then it starts pinwheeling with that annoying little icon. After a while of this, it freezes. I try to move the cursor, nada. I try to turn it off, but IT DOESN'T TURN OFF! I have to unplug the thing!


----------



## Khartaras (Mar 30, 2010)

all distros of linux. especially ubuntu, suse and arch. that is all.


----------



## Khartaras (Mar 30, 2010)

DcF1337 said:


> Innocence said:
> 
> 
> > I'm aware PCs can run OSX, but nowhere near as well as macs can.
> ...



lolque?


----------



## andyt1992 (Mar 30, 2010)

PC's for general everyday use macs for video editing, music producing and other multimedia manipulation.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Mar 30, 2010)

PC


----------



## TemurAmir (Mar 30, 2010)

I prefer PCs since my sister got a macbook that cost around 1000(?)$ while I got a 700$ laptop. The laptop's processor is much faster then the mac and I don't like how fragile everything seems compared to a thinkpad (magnesium roll-cage).


----------



## Cride5 (Mar 30, 2010)

zevipa said:


> macs are for people that are too stupid to use a normal computer. the end


Well I guess the majority of lecturers in Edinburgh University's informatics department must be total dumb asses then 
I think in the _majority_ of cases, the reason people stick to windows is that they consider themselves too un-savvy try anything else. I don't like calling people stupid, but if you have to label the users of a particular OS as 'stupid' then that label would more genuinely be applied to windows users than any others.



kprox1994 said:


> Personally I think that PC's can do much more (more applications available), and you get more for the price you pay. So what do you all think?


I'm not sure if anyone else has pointed this out yet, but any X11 linux application and many Gnome and KDE apps can be run on mac. That's access to tens of thousands of software packages for the grand old price of 0.



4Chan said:


> I hear that getting hardware repaired isn't too fun though.


Theoretically, mac will run on any intel x86 platform (same as windows), but the problem is drivers. Apple only write drivers for specific hardware which limits your choice, but if you really want to run unsupported hardware you may get lucky and find the necessary drivers somewhere. See:
http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20100228202226AA4F1lD




PatrickJameson said:


> Windows has loads of extra features. It's a* bit safer to use*, but you don't have as much control.


What??

I hope you're not talking about safety from malicious software and/or hackers. What do you mean by *safer to use*?


----------



## edd5190 (Mar 30, 2010)

hyunchoi98 said:


> MAC FTW
> macs (in my opinion) is less laggy and is MUCH faster.



You can't have opinions on completely measurable things like amounts of lag and speed.

Mice (in my opinion) are bigger and MUCH heavier than adult elephants.


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 30, 2010)

PC


----------



## blade740 (Mar 30, 2010)

Khartaras said:


> DcF1337 said:
> 
> 
> > Innocence said:
> ...



More emphasis added.


----------



## LSDJ (Mar 30, 2010)

This is unclear. The only comparison that can be drawn from this is OS vs. OS NOT PC vs. MAC. Apple is a Hardware company while Microsoft is a Software company, it would be like comparing apples to oranges.HA.
To there credit apple offers it's own OS to work with it's Hardware as well as the ability to run any other OS the user chooses. Having the integration of hardware and software allows for grater stability than piecing together a system from 15 different retailers.


----------



## 4Chan (Mar 31, 2010)




----------



## StachuK1992 (Mar 31, 2010)

Windows 7 + Xubuntu 
:e

I can't stand Macs. Honestly, I don't really have any *great* reasons - it's probably just been instilled into my mind.

Nonetheless, every OS has their pros and cons, and it's really not a matter of what's better or worse, but rather of opinions. (other than the fact that BSD just sucks. )


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Mar 31, 2010)

I like PC. Because:


----------



## deco122392 (Mar 31, 2010)

^win!!!!



Stachuk1992 said:


> Windows 7 + Xubuntu
> :e)



Why not Ubuntu or LUbuntu? At this point with the current setup both are lighter then Xubuntu, and retain all their Ubuntu-goodieness.


----------



## Edmund (Mar 31, 2010)

Mac, have you guys seen their commercials? You will learn about how terrible PCs are! 

Just kidding about getting my ideas from a commercial but I love my Macs.


----------



## ZamHalen (Mar 31, 2010)

I prefer PC (Macs confuse me).By the way the reason that macs don't usually get a virus is because most people have PC so people usually don't create them for Macs.


----------



## buelercuber (Mar 31, 2010)

pc for the win, its amazing for gaming and grown up people

but MAC for the photoshop thingies and more kids stuff.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Mar 31, 2010)

Windows for availability(software), Mac for the smoothness of the OS, and Linux for customization and wearing a tinfoil hat.

Macs tend to be built to a higher standard than pre-built Windows machines, although you can build your own comp. and have it at the same quality. On the other side Macs tend to be harder to repair than typical Windows machines. 

Side-notes/ End notes:
Buy what you like.
Anyone who says they hate Macs have never used one or have only used their schools'.
A Mac is a PC (Personal Computer)

Edit: Macs can have viruses but very few have been made. ~88% to 91% of all computers are windows based. With computers being in such high demand and people storing TONS of personal info on their computer, it is much more advantageous for "hackers"(crackers)((not the racist term or food)) to target these machines.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Mar 31, 2010)

deco122392 said:


> ^win!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lubuntu is nice, but I don't like their overall look...idk

and XFCE is just generally sexy.


----------



## JBCM627 (Mar 31, 2010)

Somewhat off-topic:
http://samples.msdn.microsoft.com/ietestcenter/
Seems like IE9 will be a big step forward.

Tehe: http://ie.microsoft.com/testdrive/Performance/01FlyingImages/Default.html
Chrome: 3fps
IE9: 64fps

anyway, on topic, <3 Windows 7.


----------



## deco122392 (Mar 31, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Lubuntu is nice, but I don't like their overall look...idk
> 
> and XFCE is just generally sexy.



XFCE is sexy, agreed but lxde is just as customizable.

Although your probably not using as limited hardware as I am so the memory footprint most likely isnt as much ah a concern (=. </highjack>


----------



## SuperNerd (Mar 31, 2010)

You basically want to use a Linux or PC based operating system for coding.

Mac is for people who just need to do stuff like email and chatting and whatnot.


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Mar 31, 2010)

So many uninformed replies leaves me almost speechless. Macs are built to a higher standard, so you pay for what you get. Windows is more customizable. But with Wine, Darwine, and BootCamp running Windows faster than many Windows machines, I can't imagine using anything other than a Mac. I would like them to cut down on their showiness, though.


----------



## kprox1994 (Mar 31, 2010)

SuperNerd said:


> You basically want to use a Linux or PC based operating system for coding.
> 
> Mac is for people who just need to do stuff like email and chatting and whatnot.



If you just want to do that kind of stuff why waste $1500 on a MacBook Pro when you could buy a netbook or something for $300-$500? If that's all your going to use it for, then why bother spending all that money? I agree that Macs are good for things such as graphic design and video editing, but PC's can do it as well. It would cost you a less to buy a PC (yes I know they are all PC's I'm not dumb, but this is what many refer to them as, why the heck do you think they say "I'm a PC" in the Windows commercials?) and Sony Vegas that to buy a Mac that comes with iMovie (Sony Vegas is better anyway)
anyway, I don't necessarily "hate" macs, but I do hate apple as a company. To me, they are way to rigid, and they overcharge for music on iTunes and you can only play the music on iPods, which is stupid. They are just trying to get you to buy their product. I highly prefer my Sansa connect that I got for $30 on ebay than a $150 iPod nano. I do like the iPod touch's apps though, and if I got one, I would jailbreak it asap. If I was rich, I would probably buy a Mac just for the heck of it and to play around with, but I can pretty much guarantee that I would still prefer Windows. Another problem I have though is when people brag that they have a MacBook or an iphone, when someone could come up to them and say "I have a Win 7 laptop 8gb ram intel i7 processor and a Nexus One".
There's my little rant.


----------



## 4Chan (Mar 31, 2010)

>iTunes
>which is stupid.


So true.

I haet itunes.
I only use it as a necessity for my iPod. 
(Which I got because it looks prettie~)

I really should get those other applications which work without itunes. =/


----------



## Mitch15 (Mar 31, 2010)

i wish it were possible for randomtoad to appear more elitist in his post. then i could laugh harder


----------

